# Violin - Discomfort trying to pull straight, full bows



## fealypino

After a practice session of 2 hours with sevcik bow technic, I noticed my bow wasn't very straight - or rather - it was straight, but not parallel to the bridge. While my tone seems very nice and solid, it still worries me that my bow is not entirely straight.

While practicing before, I didn't use a mirror to see if my bow was parallel. I thought that if my bow did not move away from the bridge when I pulled it, it was relatively straight. But that is not the case.

I practiced slowly in front of a mirror to pull straight bows, but I feel a bit of discomfort, particularly when I approach the tip. I either feel pain or tension in my wrist, my forearm, or both. I have been experimenting with how my shoulder rest should be oriented and which angle I hold the violin, but I am overwhelmed with all the variables that go into it.

I am also having trouble that I don't feel very in control of my bow, especially towards the lower half, and even more so when I am fighting gravity on the A and E strings. When I come towards frog, I feel I cannot apply even weight while controlling my bow speed. This could be another problem entirely, but I think both of these problems stem from my bow hold. 

I know many of you won't be able to give me effective advice as you cannot see my violin playing, but I would appreciate it if I were to be given ideas to help fix my problems until my next lesson.


----------



## fealypino

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









This is my bow hold


----------

